# English Lever Watch Company, Birmingham



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I've recently acquired a small hunter case pocket or pendant watch that I'm wanting to know more about.

The dial is signed:

"English Lever Watch Co."

The case is hallmarked for sterling silver, Birmingham, 1884.

The dust-cover is inscribed:

"Patent Lever

Fully Jewelled

Expressly Examined"

The movement is decorated and inscribed:

"Chronometer Balance"

It is key-wind and set, both from the back.

Does anybody have information about this company? And what does "Patent Lever" mean? How is that different from a regular English lever?

The last question is regarding the bezel, which is missing. Where do I get a replacement?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Pics are VERY welcome here...

Probably a swiss made watch, sold in the UK...

Andreas


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Pics are VERY welcome here...


I'll work on that.



> Probably a swiss made watch, sold in the UK...


Now that is something I seriously doubt. This watch definitely features a kind of English lever escapement, and the whole design of the movement has an English feel to it. Lastly, it was cased-up in Birmingham in a British grade of sterling silver. I admit it could be a fake, as the Swiss used to fake a lot of English and American watches back then, but I suspect it is the real deal.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, probably you are right... But there are some watches with words like "examined" or "patent lever" that are swiss made...

The pics will show

Andreas


----------

